# Advanced pipe cleaning methods?



## ForestDave (10 Mar 2021)

I've been contemplating easier pipe cleaning methods as I've plumbed in a lot of solvent weld pvc pipe. One option is a soggy pompom pushed through by an air compressor. Another thought was to pull out my filter media temporarily and run the filter, (FX6), with some warm water and bicarbonate of soda whilst diverting the inlet and outlet pipes into a bucket.
Has anyone else tried any adventurous pipe cleaning methods?


----------



## Dogtemple (10 Mar 2021)

A long pipe cleaner attached to a drill?   I haven’t tried it, but I would


----------



## dcurzon (10 Mar 2021)

Flexible drain cleaning rod with the pom pom?


----------



## Zeus. (10 Mar 2021)

Double Ended Water Filter Pump Pipe Cleaning Brush Aquarium Fish Tank





Elbow grease and time, may take longest but the most thorough IMO


----------



## ForestDave (10 Mar 2021)

Fair enough. What's the standard recommended practice for cleaning the pipes, once per month?
Cheers


----------



## Ed Wiser (10 Mar 2021)

I worked in a tile factory and we used a pipe pig under pressure to clean the tile glaze fro the pipes that ran to the tile glazing booths. 






						Girard Industries - Our Products
					

Pipeline pigging and cleaning products by Girard include Polly-Pig polyurethane foam pigs, steel mandrel pigs with replaceable cups, discs and brushes; Turbo Series pipeline pigs; inflatable spheres; Hi-T Pigalerts pig and scraper passage detectors; Argus pig valves for launching and receiving...




					girardindustries.com
				




Having tried all the brands of spring brushes. The only ones that actually work well are the ADA brushes. They are cut to the exact size of Lilly pipes and the spring coil is really flexible. All the others just cause you to push hard and they get stuck easy.


----------



## ForestDave (12 Mar 2021)

They look great @Ed Wiser . Love the fact you have pig trackers! They'd need to cope with different diameter pipe with my system but that's definitely the kind of thing I was thinking about, just soft fluffy pigs! 😄


----------



## Hanuman (12 Mar 2021)

I came across a post recently on facebook of a guy cleaning his lily pipes without disconnecting them with filter floss + neodymium magnets. I guess that could be extended to some other sections of the tubing network.

Wrap the magnet with filter floss and throw that in the pipe through the outflow. Now take another magnet and start cleaning. Obviously you would then need to flush out all the dirty water in a bucket but this has the advantage of not needing to disconnect everything. I haven't tried this myself as my pipes are still rather clean but I am planning to.


----------

